# I'm finished with the event, but want to share pinks/yellows for friendship powder



## Imaginetheday (Mar 7, 2018)

I have a lot of pink and yellow ladybugs that I want to share for the friendship powder, but I also don't want to take space for other people if they need the purple/navy! I wish there was an easy way to tell someone is done. The struggle is real, people.

My IG name is Flutter, so if we happen to be friends, and you are also finished, let me know.  And, if you have a need for yellows and pinks, let me know and send me a friend request!


----------



## MopyDream44 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hey Flutter, I still have friends working on round one, so I wouldn't mind if you dropped off those bugs because I'm finished with the event as well. I wanted to go back and grow some stage one flowers for my friends, but I really want to get as many of the flower trade duplicates as I can, so I've been stuck on the pink. (IGN is Mopy just in case)


----------



## Imaginetheday (Mar 7, 2018)

Great! I will definitely do that!


----------



## Cruwa (Mar 7, 2018)

If you have any yellow or navy butterflies left, I’d greatly appreciate some! I need 5 more yellow captured to get the flower background, and then about 20 more navy but then I’m done! I have some yellow, purple, and navy butterflies to share if anyone would like to add me so I can send them. My friend code is 44015340520 and IGN is Cruwa.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Mar 7, 2018)

I still need every kind, so you’re welcome to share with me! ID is Artsy


----------



## Cruwa (Mar 7, 2018)

What’s your friend code?


----------



## Imaginetheday (Mar 7, 2018)

Cruwa said:


> If you have any yellow or navy butterflies left, I’d greatly appreciate some! I need 5 more yellow captured to get the flower background, and then about 20 more navy but then I’m done! I have some yellow, purple, and navy butterflies to share if anyone would like to add me so I can send them. My friend code is 44015340520 and IGN is Cruwa.





ArtsyDreamer said:


> I still need every kind, so you’re welcome to share with me! ID is Artsy



I've shared with both of you. Share back your round one flowers if you want so that I can continue to give you some.  (I'm out of navy right now, but will share those when I get some.)


----------



## Cruwa (Mar 7, 2018)

Imaginetheday said:


> I've shared with both of you. Share back your round one flowers if you want so that I can continue to give you some.  (I'm out of navy right now, but will share those when I get some.)



I got the 5 I needed, thank you so much! Now I just need navy.  I’ll send you my round 1’s though so you can keep spreading the ladybug love.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Mar 7, 2018)

Cruwa said:


> I got the 5 I needed, thank you so much! Now I just need navy.  I’ll send you my round 1’s though so you can keep spreading the ladybug love.



Thanks!


----------



## MopyDream44 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hey Flutter, I wanted to let you know that I checked in with my friends again, and it looks like everyone has officially moved onto round two. I won't get upset if you still need to unload round one bugs though it looks like you've got a few people here to trade with, and I would rather they go to people who really need them!


----------



## Imaginetheday (Mar 7, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> Hey Flutter, I wanted to let you know that I checked in with my friends again, and it looks like everyone has officially moved onto round two. I won't get upset if you still need to unload round one bugs though it looks like you've got a few people here to trade with, and I would rather they go to people who really need them!



Good! I can share round 2 with you if that will help them.


----------



## Cruwa (Mar 7, 2018)

Imaginetheday said:


> Good! I can share round 2 with you if that will help them.



I have a few purple and navy I can share as well!


----------



## madzilla84 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi! I still need all kinds, so if you still have spares I'd be grateful for any, my catch rates are awful.  I'm on 3916 5555 190!


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 8, 2018)

still need bugs of any kind! My ID is 8687-9314-340. ^^


----------

